# Water Snakes



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Just brainstorming...Anyone know some species that stay small?

Evidently there are several species that prefer the water, but in particular I'm looking at the Northern Water Snake..









There's always the false water cobra... But it gets big too...








Also, it's mildly venomous... Hmm.

Both could be fed live fish (livebearers) when young, but not really sure what I would feed a 6 foot aquatic snake...


----------



## Limeylemon (May 6, 2011)

False water cobras can be fed mice I am sure, and mildly venomous usually means like a bee sting 

Not sure about the rest, thought I would chip in that!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

well, it depends on how long you let it chew on you... It's rear-fanged so it has to kind of chew for a while... There are some reports of temporary muscle paralysis if enough venom gets injected. (nothing life threatening though, just in a limited area...)


----------



## Limeylemon (May 6, 2011)

redchigh said:


> well, it depends on how long you let it chew on you... It's rear-fanged so it has to kind of chew for a while... There are some reports of temporary muscle paralysis if enough venom gets injected. (nothing life threatening though, just in a limited area...)


I have more experience with a hognose than false water cobras, but I know my hognose is slightly venomous. Its the same with rear fangs, if he chewed for long enough and got a great grasp on your hand it would end up like a bee sting, the area would swell, go very numb and sore and last for a day or 2 which i can deal with if he ever got big enough to do so!
Have you ever seen tentacled snakes?
Redirect Notice
Seriously strange snakes if you want a fully aquatic one.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool... I might have to look into that one... There's definately an advantage to it's size... Not sure what I'd feed a 6 foot aquatic snake. 35 inches is much more reasonable.


----------



## Limeylemon (May 6, 2011)

They are truly strange and interesting creatures. I know they can be difficult to source though and don't think they breed in captivity very well.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

*Anyone know of a good reptile forum?*

Mispost


----------

